# Security - Video Surveillance



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey guys, this is mainly for the guys who's shops are separate from their home. However all input is appreciated.

I am wondering what everyone is using for a security and/or video surveillance systems. I am looking to hook one up (inside and outside), and view the cameras from my home.

Please let me know what you guys are using, brands, makes, effectiveness of the system, and how much did it cost you?

Thanks guys, I look forward to the responses!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have thought of having something like brinks or company like that.If you have a lot of stuff to protect it maybe worth it and I think you can get an insurance discount for having one.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Mark
Call the spy shop on Elizabeth Lake rd in Waterford, they do alot of type of work
. 248 706 2400

Good Luck Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, have you used them before?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand;549025 said:


> Mike, have you used them before?


Hi Mark
No not yet but they have been around for along time. They also have the equipment that you will need to interface the cameras and the computers so you can watch them from home. I would just give them a call and ask some question.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Mike!

If anyone else has a security system, please let me know what you have and if you like it! Thanks!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is the system i have,

i have one in my house

and one in my wifes dog-kennel

you can get online and watch the cameras in real time and they record for like 30days,

Extremely easy to set up, just run wires to the cameras and power the receiver and youre up and runnin

http://youdoitsecurity.com/surveillance_systems_wired.asp


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

You can also get a internet security camera. They're really spendy, but can view them from whereever u have an internet conection. D-Link makes good ones.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Kingwinter;549143 said:


> You can also get a internet security camera. They're really spendy, but can view them from whereever u have an internet conection. D-Link makes good ones.


I see what your saying, however I want to be able to hook up my 5-8 cameras to the computer at my office, and then transmit the cameras online so I can view them from my home. So more or less I am looking for decent cameras and what pci card and/or program to get that will allow me to transmit the data over the internet. If that makes since.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

PremierLand;549144 said:


> I see what your saying, however I want to be able to hook up my 5-8 cameras to the computer at my office, and then transmit the cameras online so I can view them from my home. So more or less I am looking for decent cameras and what pci card and/or program to get that will allow me to transmit the data over the internet. If that makes since.


ya and if i have alot of room on your hard drive on your pc u can REC up too 30+days or set your pc to reset the REC like 10 days or 20 days or day by day and if u need burn vid on a dvd or cd for police or if u know the ppl that did it bring it right to there house and play it for them be4 u kick the SH*t out of them JKING PC REC IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

If you have a costco membership, they have a bunch of nice ones. Wireless, and they have night vision ones. I was thinking about getting a couple of them. You can see them at www.costco.com


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

powerjoke;549048 said:


> here is the system i have,
> 
> i have one in my house
> 
> ...


I run the same DVR unit. You can buy just the DvR and put your own hard drive in. Very simple to setup and use. With a 500 gig drive and best resolution and using motion activation I'm getting we'll over 30 days of recording. It also has the ability to trigger alarms, send emails, post to websites and you can remote into it to view the video in real time.

As for the camera's. Is somewhat a crap shoot. For commercial you'll want something with at least 50 infrared's for night time and a ultra low lux auto iris - .005 or lower. You can also pick up tiny bullet camera's with .0003 lux for a $125 each. These can have different lenses and are awesome.

Also, get a good UPS for everything to plug into and consider where you'll base the unit for heat/cold/dust..... Side note - most of the software based programs are disappointing at best not to mention the resources of tieing up a pc.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have same issues re security, bought a $500 system on ebay. Because? my building is steel everything the wireless video system gets a very poor signal unusable in fact. My cell phone is very picky at the shop also. Of course a "real" system is $10K. Gonna hafta get more vicious dogs................Buy local so that issues can be addressed. My 2 cents.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

PremierLand;549144 said:


> I see what your saying, however I want to be able to hook up my 5-8 cameras to the computer at my office, and then transmit the cameras online so I can view them from my home. So more or less I am looking for decent cameras and what pci card and/or program to get that will allow me to transmit the data over the internet. If that makes since.


Generally your going to find 4 channel DVR pcI cards are the standard. Letting you hook up four cameras to a computer, to record, play and all that. Do it right and you can toss in two cards, but software for monitor them could be an issue.
Then setting it up to view at home can be done many ways, a simple way assuming you have internet at the computer with cameras is run a program like pc anywhere. some kind of remote desktop control. or find some broadcasting software for the video. Reason I suggest a remote desktop control is it would allow you to play with settings from home.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Why bother with the PCI in a pc setup. Now you have to maintain the pc and the video software. You've now got a clunky box, etc. The dedicated DVR units for security are great. They are dedicated purpose, easy, very reliable, no need to worry about the os or crud like that.

Wireless sounds good but, there are many limitations. I think the hardest part is wiring the camera's to hide the wire and make that look nice. Otherwise it's really only a matter of identifying the area you want, lens and night quality.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

scottL;549364 said:


> Why bother with the PCI in a pc setup. Now you have to maintain the pc and the video software. You've now got a clunky box, etc. The dedicated DVR units for security are great. They are dedicated purpose, easy, very reliable, no need to worry about the os or crud like that.
> 
> Wireless sounds good but, there are many limitations. I think the hardest part is wiring the camera's to hide the wire and make that look nice. Otherwise it's really only a matter of identifying the area you want, lens and night quality.


I understand, however the whole reason for the PC is so I can broadcast it online to myself at home, friends home, etc.

Unless a DVR unit can broadcast online?


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Find a security company in your area and talk to them--there are alot of systems out there. I own a liquor store and the system I have was about $10,000(in 2002). It consists of a video system (13 b&w sony cameras, dedicated PC w/DVR software and hard drive that can be viewed online, it holds about two weeks of video then records over the oldest data) and an alarm system that has hold up buttons, glass break, door and motion sensors. It is monitored 24 hrs a day and has battery back up and a radio transmitter incase of power/phone loss. IMO you need to have a PC that is used only for the video system as the software and recorded data take up alot of drive space. The system I have is better than most of the ones I have seen in banks--gotta keep all the bottles safe--lol


----------

